# Bulova owners club.



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

I've gone from none to three in the last few months.

1970 vintage hummer bought from SBryantgb of this parish










Accutron Snorkel










Accutron Surveyor


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Look at that hand go!










The invisible hands of the market!



















Marvel at the textures, while conversely marveling at the smoothness of the second hand!

Later,
William


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

This weekends new arrival.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Finally, a club I can join... I'll wait until my latest incoming Precisionist has arrived, then post pics of all mine together - Get in! :yahoo:


----------



## vek (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Ooops!

Forgot to post a pic of the fancy lugged old girl!!




























Unfortunately, The code is L5 which makes it 1955, I thought it was 1958 (L8) 

John


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Bought a couple of these beauties (one new, one used). Definite favourites !

















Then I bought this one but I just didn't bond with it, so back it went. @Davey P, if you think this is small, you're madder than I thought you were ! :laugh:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Mr Levity said:


> Then I bought this one but I just didn't bond with it, so back it went. @Davey P, if you think this is small, you're madder than I thought you were ! :laugh:


 I meant it's relatively small compared to my usual monstrosities mate


----------



## Chris 37 (Jun 24, 2017)

Some lovely watches there Knot, especially like the 2nd and last.

Here's a 1974 Bulova Automatic, don't know if the model has a name.


----------



## Hussle (Jun 26, 2017)

I didn't notice this part of the forum so I'm now joining the Bulova owners club. I have a 3 year old Precisionist on rubber, would like a Champlain and a SeaKing too.


----------



## alxbly (Jul 14, 2017)

I've got a few. The Lobster:










The Snorkel:










and a few others...


----------



## alxbly (Jul 14, 2017)

BobJ said:


> It's a shame the photobucket fiasco has ruined this and many other threads on here...


 I completely agree, they've effectively pulled the plug on a lot of the internet. I had an account for over ten years and did have a paid account at one point. It was nowhere near what they expect people to pay now. Account closed!

Here's a few more of my Bulovas.

The Surveyor:










And the one that doesn't need an introduction:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

BobJ said:


> It's a shame the photobucket fiasco has ruined this and many other threads on here, *would have liked to see Daveyp's collection, how about re-posting? * :yes:


 No problem mate, new images courtesy of Flickr:



:thumbs_up:


----------



## BobJ (Jul 2, 2017)

Now that's better! thanks Davey. :thumbsup: I have my eyes on your fourth watch ( so long as it's 42 Ø or bigger)

The Precisionist is easily my biggest/ heaviest watch but strangely disappears within minutes of strapping it on. Very wearable.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

BobJ said:


> Now that's better! thanks Davey. :thumbsup: I have my eyes on your fourth watch ( so long as it's 42 Ø or bigger)
> 
> The Precisionist is easily my biggest/ heaviest watch but strangely disappears within minutes of strapping it on. Very wearable.


 No problem mate, watch number 4 is the UHF Military, model number 96B230, which has proved to be pretty popular around here. It's actually quite small, at just over 40mm excluding crown, but it wears beautifully on the wrist. Most of my watches are at least 5mm bigger, but this one is a 100% definite keeper and I wear it a lot, which tells you something about it.


----------



## BobJ (Jul 2, 2017)

Thanks for the info Davey, :thumbsup: Yes that's a tad smaller than I prefer, will have to get into a B&M to try it on for size.

I'd be pulling the trigger on the Moonwatch in SC if I hadn't already committed my current funds to two other watches. Doh!!!!


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

BobJ said:


> Thanks for the info Davey, :thumbsup: Yes that's a tad smaller than I prefer, will have to get into a B&M to try it on for size.
> 
> I'd be pulling the trigger on the Moonwatch in SC if I hadn't already committed my current funds to two other watches. Doh!!!!


 It's one of the smallest in my collection, but you should definitely try one on rather than focus only on the size, because it looks great on the wrist. My wrist is a fairly chunky 7.5", and it looks like this when worn:



I hope that helps anyway :thumbsup:


----------



## BobJ (Jul 2, 2017)

Thanks again Davey. :thumbsup:

Watching a few youtube vids I saw it stated at 42Ø, as it's mostly watch face it will do. That second hand sweep looks even smoother than the Precisionist

although I know it cant be. A proper B&M is at least a 60 mile jaunt for me so..

£99.99 on amazon, trigger pulled! :laugh:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

BobJ said:


> £99.99 on amazon, trigger pulled! :laugh:


 Nice one mate, and it's an absolute bargain at that price, well done :thumbsup:

In the unlikely event you don't like it, I think Amazon are pretty good with their returns policy, so you could send it back if you don't like it.


----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)

I get to join this club now :biggrin:


----------



## Pete wilding (Jul 13, 2017)

Never really considered Bulova, not until now that is, can I be a non owning honorary member please,until I save up


----------



## Bcasecollector (Oct 2, 2017)

I am a newbie to the forum but have been around Bulovas awhile. I am more of a old school accutron collector but have a couple newer Bulovas also.

Two M2 Spaceview "B" Style 21013 Yellow Dots/both with correct M1 movements,hands and crystals. One was my grandfathers. Both on Coffin Link Bracelets.










Two M1 Spiral Lug 14Kt Gold Spaceviews (Left One in White Gold, Right one in Yellow Gold)


----------



## Bcasecollector (Oct 2, 2017)

These are my only two New School Bulovas. Spending 35 years in the aviation business (retired now), its suitable I have two space watches.

*Dave Scott Chronograph*


----------



## BobJ (Jul 2, 2017)

Anyone else struggling to buy a quartz watch after owning a Bulova with the UHF movement?

Looking at plenty of eco drive reviews on YouTube today, one, because I like solar power and two, because I don't own a Citizen. I'm struggling to get past the clunky second hand that mostly seem to miss the markers.

Just seems a shame the UHF movement isn't available across more manufacturers, unless you know different..


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

My one and only Bulova at the moment , there will be more to follow :thumbsup: My prize from Roy . Thank you very much , a fantastic prize and a very kind gesture .


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

BobJ said:


> Anyone else struggling to buy a quartz watch after owning a Bulova with the UHF movement?


 Yes. :laughing2dw:

I seem to be stuck in a loop of buying either Bulova Precisionists or TW Steels, the Bulovas for their super smooth movements and the TWs for their sheer size :tongue:


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

I should never have let my Moon watch reissue go. Ugh, idiot! Anyway, still have this one after letting the rest go...


----------



## alexlawson (Aug 12, 2018)

Wow! Some beautiful Bulova watches posted here! Very nice.

Here are some Bulovas in the collection.

Accutron 219 Date.

Accutron 214 Spaceview.

Accuquartz (still tuning fork) 218 Day/Date Solid 10K Gold.












Old school white dial 17j.

Old school gold-tint dial 17j.

Big thin-case gold-plated dial 17j.

Big case off-white dial date.



















Millenia moon-phase date.

Precisionist curved case date.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

A couple of fairly recent additions to my Bulova collection...

*BULOVA 96B258 & 98A186 Special Edition Lunar Pilots Chronographs*


----------



## MortenR (Jan 4, 2019)

Hi

just got my hands on a Bulova Marine Star Chronographe watch.

Bulova has manage to inform me, that the watch was made on their Swiss factory, and was only sold in Europe.

It has a ETA Calibre 251.262 quarts inner, made around 1988 according to Bulova USA

Dos anyone have any more information about this watch?


----------



## Chris 810 (Nov 18, 2018)

First accutron










then a 1940s rose gold


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

Just one Bulova at the moment.

Bulova Marine Star 98B104


----------



## vstromer650 (Mar 3, 2018)

Hussle said:


> I didn't notice this part of the forum so I'm now joining the Bulova owners club. I have a 3 year old Precisionist on rubber, would like a Champlain and a SeaKing too.


 I have a Champlain (not the gold coloured one!) and its the beast in my collection as I only just fits in the compartment of atch case when I am not wearing it. I agree about the SeaKing, I like the look of it too! in fact I like most of the watches I have seen on here! Will post pics when I get to 50 posts


----------



## BobJ (Jul 2, 2017)

Fourth Bulova for me, 98B298


----------



## Pete wilding (Jul 13, 2017)

Big fan of these.


----------



## Boggoff (Apr 20, 2019)

Just become the proud owner of


----------



## Dualmonitors (Dec 3, 2017)

Newbie here to the Bulova Spaceview 50th Anniversary.

May I please ask if that watch is a particularly good watch to own? They seem to be going for quite a bit of money now and I was wondering...

As it is a "new movement", i.e. new parts, not old parts, in theory, it ought to provide excellent timekeeping without much issues for a good long while, right?

It is also of a larger diameter, more suitable for today's aesthetic.

Thank you all in advance.


----------



## vstromer650 (Mar 3, 2018)

Hi all, I get to join the club now!


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

A couple more..

Champlain that Davy kindly sent me spare links for so that I didn't have to put it on a strap!










A military model that I bought from Carl on here, He even dropped the price and removed it from ebay for me!! (Some really kind and considerate folk on here!!)..










A Lobster that I traded with a mate, Again, The bracelet had been sized and wouldn't fit my chubby wrist!, Once again the membership came to the rescue and sent me links so I could wear it on it's orginal bracelet!!










The links were the next size down and look slightly strange but they fitted ok and now it stays on the bracelet!!!










Cheers, john :thumbsup:


----------



## Icehockeyboy (Jul 17, 2019)

Just in the middle of selling one Bulova, the Sea King Chrono, in favour of the Lunar Pilot.



Icehockeyboy said:


> Just in the middle of selling one Bulova, the Sea King Chrono, in favour of the Lunar Pilot.


 How do I post photos?


----------



## Garp (Aug 18, 2019)

Makes me smile. The fact that it still works !!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Broncos Fan (Dec 29, 2019)

Hi I've just joined the forum following also getting my first Bulova watch and first foray into 'serious' watches. My 96b251 is on its way, after much searching found one with 25% off at a high street jewelers so very happy with that. The Apollo connection along with strong classic design drew me in, and the accuracy reliability clinched it. Can't wait to get it and share my thoughts


----------



## Encorewatches (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Bcasecollector (Oct 2, 2017)

*Updated Photo's. *

*Spiral Lug Triplets*










*Alpha Triplets*










*Accutron Variety*










*Twins of both the Spaceview"B" and the Spaceview "C".*










* All of these Accutrons have been fully restored by *Rob Berkavicius in Thailand. He is the master of factory restoration. Enjoy!*


----------



## Encorewatches (Jul 2, 2020)

__
https://flic.kr/p/7











__
https://flic.kr/p/5











__
https://flic.kr/p/2


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Encorewatches said:


>


 Just removed the IMG tags.


----------



## Encorewatches (Jul 2, 2020)

My two M1 "Alpha" models


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

Once upon a time, this was the prize of my collection:



I bought this in 2016 and it was the first pick in my collection for a long time before other new entrants took the limelight.

I put it on a nato for a new lease of life last year and recently it's getting new wrist time as I like to wear it cycling (the quartz movement can take the potholes!)


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Just looked through this thread, and noticed I haven't shown my latest Precisionists. I've sold a few, and got 3 left now, all definite keepers:







:yahoo:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Not sure if this actually counts as a Bulova as they're owned by Citizen from what I read!, This Red Devil Diver reissue actually has an auto Miyota movement within!

















John :thumbsup:


----------



## corbett (10 mo ago)

All 5 of my bulova's

hopeing to add a lunar pilot to the collection and then i may start looking at the next brand.


----------



## Simon E (2 mo ago)

I've posted my Bulova as I found it, in my introduction and the movement in another thread, but here's my 218 Stainless steel dated 1969. It came to me with a very mucky flexo fit expander strap so I've replaced that for a classy brown leather. A new battery has been fitted and its humming nicely, put it to my wife's ear and she wasn't impressed and said it was screeching lol, she has very sensitive hearing and hated it! The jeweller who fitted the is the son of the man who sold it to its original owner and is an expert on Accutron movements, explaining that the modern battery equivalent is a slightly different voltage to the original mercury one and the watch may gain slightly, interestingly if the watch was used a lot and the movement is worn its actually less likely to gain due to looser tolerances. The watch was daily user for 30 years, so I will keep a close eye on it. I'm going to enjoy it for a week or so then take it back for him to fit a new glass on it as its badly scratched and cracked, both the flexo fit strap and original glass will saved for future provenance. The Jeweller seems to think the 32mm 218 model was marketed as a unisex watch - Small Gents watch or large ladies watch. it is certainly a lovely classy watch, when finished it will owe me around £40... including purchase, new strap, battery and glass, the jeweller has suggested not servicing it if it keep good time, I reckon polished and working its worth between £100 and £300 quid. I'll post a photo when the glass is fixed


----------



## Simon E (2 mo ago)

Finally got the above watch back today from having a new glass put on it... looks fantastic. if it had just been scratches on it I would have had them polished out... but there were 1 or 2 cracks on it, so I opted for replacement. I saw a similiar watch of the same age for sale with its original reciept. According to the bill for that watch.... in 1969 they were £71 now equivalent to 1K!
here it is now... I didnt know that there was a slight cross pattern on the dial as it was so badly scratched


----------



## Simon E (2 mo ago)

Added another Bulova to the one above today. Been hanging my nose over a moderen Bulova even before I aquired the above vintage one (which is b*****d at the moment...

Spent Xmas bonus on this beauty


----------

